# Residential Security Coordinator-Staff Asst. BSU.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Staff Assistant, Residential Security Coordinator
Institution:
*Bridgewater State University*

Location:
Bridgewater, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/10/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Title*: 
Staff Assistant, Residential Security Coordinator

*Department Summary*: 
The Office of Residence Life and Housing seeks to provide undergraduate housing that is safe, clean, comfortable and conducive to student learning. Departmental staff develops, promotes and assesses programs, services, and staff interactions that encourage student development with particular emphasis on individual responsibility within a community setting. Efforts are directed towards establishing a living-learning environment where there is an appreciation of diversity, a respect for individual rights and a commitment to sustainability. Delivery of services is provided with an understanding of and a dedication to quality with regard to efficiency, fairness and cost effectiveness.

*Position Summary*: 
The Residential Security Coordinator (RSC) is a 12-month full time staff member that provides support to the Residential Security operations in the residence halls on campus. Residential Security is a 24/7 operation from August to May. The RSC is a front-line responder to emergency situations and is required to regularly work non-traditional hours including evenings, nights, and weekends. The RSC provides supervision to the Student Security Officers and functional supervision to the Institutional Security Officer IIs. The primary goal of this position is to assist in ensuring the Residential Security program operates as smoothly as possible to enhance the safety, community, and wellbeing of the residence halls on campus. During the summer months, the RSC provides support to the summer conference program operations and staffing.
This is an exempt, APA unit position and is subject to the terms of that union agreement.

*Position Type*: 
APA Professional

*Essential Duties*: 
Supervision:


Supervise Student Security Officers (SSOs) including but not limited to fostering a positive rapport, ensuring accountability, approving timesheets, scheduling and performance evaluation.
Provide functional supervision to all Institutional Security Officers (ISOs) including fostering a positive rapport, ensuring accountability, and supporting scheduling
Guide all Residential Security staff in the enforcement of policy and providing sound customer service
Participate in on-call rotation for managing sick call outs of ISOs
Assist the Assistant Director of Residential Security in the training and selection of all Residential Security staff
Crisis Management & Policy Enforcement:


Provide after-hours response to critical issues for the entire campus
Enforce all university and code of conduct policies and procedures
Act as liaison with students and parents on issues related to residential security
Assist in efforts to market Residential Security program and policies
Administrative:


Meet regularly with supervisors and ensure frequent communication is maintained
Ensure all residential security stations are adequately stocked and are in a presentable manner
Assist with the upkeep of visitor registration software and security programs including troubleshooting and maintaining accounts
Develop and analyze reports of visitor data as requested
Conference Housing:


Support summer operations including but not limited to assisting guests, managing student conference assistants, and coordinating guest keys
Develop and maintain positive relationships with other campus departments and department staff
Other duties as assigned

*Required Qualifications*: 
1. Bachelor's degree related field

2. Previous security, law enforcement, front desk, or residence life experience

3. Ability to work a variable schedule based on departmental needs (academic year schedule as Tuesday - Saturday 7:30 PM to 3:30 AM / summer schedule as Monday - Friday 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM)

4. Ability to use technology effectively and adapt to new technology as necessary

5. Ability to communicate effectively in written and oral forms

6. Frequent standing and walking is required

*Preferred Qualifications*: 
Experience supervising student staff preferred

*Work Environment*: 
Bridgewater State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employee with disabilities.

Incumbents of this position must be able to engage in public safety patrol functions that include such things as walking foot patrol and physically checking buildings, climbing flights of stairs, sitting or standing for long periods of time, physically push/pull large/heavy objects, pick up and/or carry objects or equipment and perform life saving procedures. Incumbents of this position may be on call 24 hours/day, 7 days a week dependent on departmental need.

*Special Conditions for Eligibility*: 
Please be aware that employment at Bridgewater State University is contingent upon completion of a successful background check.

*EEO Statement*: 
Bridgewater State University (BSU) is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer which actively seeks to increase the diversity of its workforce. We are dedicated to providing educational, working and living environments that value the diverse backgrounds of all people.

*Salary Range*: 
$42,000 to $47,000

*Posting Number*: 
S00154P

*Open Date*: 
05/12/2017

*Application Review Start Date*: 
06/04/2017

*Close Date*: 
06/25/2017

*Open Until Filled*: 
No

*Special Instructions to Applicants*: 
Please note the following information is required to complete your application for this position:


a minimum of one (1) employment history entry.
a minimum of three (3) professional reference entries.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Bridgewater State University

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.bridgew.edu/postings/6295


----------

